# 2 or 3??



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I finally got my motor back and will be working on my snorkels next week and can't decide if I want to go back to my old 2 inch or upgrade to a 3 inch. My motor, exhaust and air filter is all stock.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

3". hands-down.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I ran the 2" setup for a couple years, recently when I went through my motor to rebuild the tranny and freshen her up I went ahead and rebuilt my snorks and went with a 3"....she breaths ALOT better now!


----------



## Wart Hog (Apr 19, 2011)

Go 3", I just jumped up from 2" to 3" and my bike thanked me. It took care of some low end missing and bogging I had.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*2" or 3" Snorkles*

Hey guys, yeah 3" snorkles are the way to go, but what did you guys do to the A/F screws and needle setting/type, and what jets are you running.There are lots of questions about this topic,but not real solid replies on rejetting.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Hey guys, yeah 3" snorkles are the way to go, but what did you guys do to the A/F screws and needle setting/type, and what jets are you running.There are lots of questions about this topic,but not real solid replies on rejetting.


With the 3" you shouldn't need to change anything....its the 2" that people had to jet-down and change things on.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*snorkles*

Thanks,nmkawierider.I'm not trying to be pushy about this - you recommended to go 3" on numerous accounts to many of us. I still have the 2" intake,but I am collecting the 3" materials to do the center snorkles - just gotta get some 3" thin wall pvc yet,or are you guys using 3" schedule 40 pvc for the center.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Thanks,nmkawierider.I'm not trying to be pushy about this - you recommended to go 3" on numerous accounts to many of us. I still have the 2" intake,but I am collecting the 3" materials to do the center snorkles - just gotta get some 3" thin wall pvc yet,or are you guys using 3" schedule 40 pvc for the center.


Schedule 40 is OK...


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Not trying to go against your word NMK but I don't know if its our difference between our elevation but I did the 3" center Snorkle and the bike had to be jetted after. I would have to cover half the intake in order for the bike to run above idle.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

southernbrute750 said:


> Not trying to go against your word NMK but I don't know if its our difference between our elevation but I did the 3" center Snorkle and the bike had to be jetted after. I would have to cover half the intake in order for the bike to run above idle.


Should be as long as you don't change the airbox inlet size,...which sets the factory restruction level, and don't add somthing that adds more restrictions, like 3" parts, shouldn't have had to. Sticking a smaller pipe over it, then adding some bents on top of that as in using 2" most everyone has had to rejet. But...there are always special situations with these Brutes I've learned. No two are the same, and seems lots of things make tuning always interesting.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't restrict anything on the intake. Literally have 2 bends in my intake. Using 3 inch parts all the way to the airbox.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

dman66 said:


> Thanks,nmkawierider.I'm not trying to be pushy about this - you recommended to go 3" on numerous accounts to many of us. I still have the 2" intake,but I am collecting the 3" materials to do the center snorkles - just gotta get some 3" thin wall pvc yet,or are you guys using 3" schedule 40 pvc for the center.


 Use thin wall on the 3" any thing else will not fit threw the frame and steering stem and be in the center when u come up threw.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*snorkle*

When you say thin wall, you mean a drainage type pvc and not schedule 40,or even thicker schedule 80. It's very hard to find thin wall drainage pipe and fittings due to majority of stores sells schedule 40 pvc.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

southernbrute750 said:


> Didn't restrict anything on the intake. Literally have 2 bends in my intake. Using 3 inch parts all the way to the airbox.


And didn't change the inlet size on the airbox to 3"? This is very confusing because you are not the first to say they started getting too much air after the 3"....and there shouldn't be any reason. One guy pointed his 45 forward making it ram-air so that made sence. Another cut out the airbox inlet and worked in a 3" 45. That made sence, but still others like yourself found they had to do a jet change even when nothing else was done...no new pipe,cams,pistons,CDIs...ECUs..so I might start a thread on this so we all can get some clear info and get this figured out. It might be an elavation-thing like you say.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

dman66 said:


> When you say thin wall, you mean a drainage type pvc and not schedule 40,or even thicker schedule 80. It's very hard to find thin wall drainage pipe and fittings due to majority of stores sells schedule 40 pvc.


 Yes the thin wall and still a tight fit.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Stores around you dont sell sewer pipe 3"?????


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I went to a plumbing supply house to get my 3 inch thin wall


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Will to much air make it run lean or rich??


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just did my 3" with schedule 40 and it wasn't to hard to make fit. Just a little grinding on the 3" 90.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> Will to much air make it run lean or rich??


Lean means too much air for the amount of fuel it's getting. Rich means too much fuel for the air its getting...like being choked.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> And didn't change the inlet size on the airbox to 3"? This is very confusing because you are not the first to say they started getting too much air after the 3"....and there shouldn't be any reason. One guy pointed his 45 forward making it ram-air so that made sence. Another cut out the airbox inlet and worked in a 3" 45. That made sence, but still others like yourself found they had to do a jet change even when nothing else was done...no new pipe,cams,pistons,CDIs...ECUs..so I might start a thread on this so we all can get some clear info and get this figured out. It might be an elavation-thing like you say.


 
nope didnt change the inlet size on the airbox. yes it is very confusing. the only thing i can think of is the elevation change. i dont really know what everyone else is sitting at but i do know that its higher than what im at. (sea level)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

southernbrute750 said:


> nope didnt change the inlet size on the airbox. yes it is very confusing. the only thing i can think of is the elevation change. i dont really know what everyone else is sitting at but i do know that its higher than what im at. (sea level)


That is strange but I see on that Pole-thread people had to jet up because of leaning and no one had to jet-down because of being richer. 

I wonder if its because with the stock setup, air had to be pulled around that front deflector and make a hard "S" into the inlet where with the snorkle, its has a straight shot in like a volisity-stack effect. 

Well, at least its proving not to be restrictive anymore with the 3"...lol


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

How about going with dual 2" they work pretty good also. Ive got mine setup like that and it works pretty good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

carms_2 said:


> How about going with dual 2" they work pretty good also. Ive got mine setup like that and it works pretty good.


Lets see photos of it and of how you routed everything. Always interested in other ideas.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I will post some pics tomorrow. It all comes out in front of the bars. Real tight but it fits all within the black plastic handle bar cover. 

Ive got some pics on the camera Ill post them tomorrow.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

It's tomorrow+ and I'd like to see the set up myself.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*snorkles*

On a stock bike,or even modified to a certain extent,I would have to say a 3" intake snorkle is best bet.I had a single 2" pvc intake,but always playing with jetting and carb tunning.I tried just the 3" rubber 90 on the stock intake,and she runs flawlessly this way with a Kehin 158/160 main jets and 40 pilots.I also tried the dual 2" pvc snorkles against everyone elses judgement,and the bike was so lean,it was'nt even funny - with dual snorks,you would probably have to jet up to like a 175/180 main or higher - " NOT " !!!!!!! Good luck on dual 2" snorkles,I would'nt unless you got some major power adders that need that much intake. Stay with the 3" thin wall pvc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*3" snorkle*

Well finished my 3" center snorkle and what a tight fit it was to install.I still have to install the cvt snorks up the center yet - should be tommorow. After running the bike,I discovered that either my #40 pilots will need to be changed to #42"s or I'll have to add more shims to the needles. The bike idles good at 2 1/2 turns out on A/F screw - now the screws are at 2 3/4 turns out,but at 1/8 to 1/4 throttle the engine/carbs are struggling - stubling,I have too much air.After 1/4 throttle the carbs smooth out and bike pulls to no end.I put the choke on during the process and things run a little better.My main jets are still Kehin 158 front / 160 rear.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

good to hear there dman, at least im not one of the only ones with too much air issue after the 3 inch. and yes i do agree the three inch is a tight fit but well worth it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Well finished my 3" center snorkle and what a tight fit it was to install.I still have to install the cvt snorks up the center yet - should be tommorow. After running the bike,I discovered that either my #40 pilots will need to be changed to #42"s or I'll have to add more shims to the needles. The bike idles good at 2 1/2 turns out on A/F screw - now the screws are at 2 3/4 turns out,but at 1/8 to 1/4 throttle the engine/carbs are struggling - stubling,I have too much air.After 1/4 throttle the carbs smooth out and bike pulls to no end.I put the choke on during the process and things run a little better.My main jets are still Kehin 158 front / 160 rear.


Just shim the needles. That will blend the overlap and allow the mains to start a little sooner. The 42s might be way too much below that...so try the needle shims first...only up to 40-thousands though. You can also take a coil or two off each CV springs.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*3" snorkle*

The 3" intake snork definately allows the engine to breath better,and I love the extra rumble of the new 3" snork with the exhuast. NMK ,my needles are already shimmed with,but I'll double check them anyway,and all carb boots are new.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> The 3" intake snork definately allows the engine to breath better,and I love the extra rumble of the new 3" snork with the exhuast. NMK ,my needles are already shimmed with,but I'll double check them anyway,and all carb boots are new.


Ok, well...maybe the 42s. Most say its too rich but its cheap enough to try.


----------

